# Chirps from front passenger wheel.



## theoneandonlyfink (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello. Two weeks ago, I bought an 06 Nissan Sentra 1.8s automatic. While driving it, I noticed a quick chirp, it sounds like a tire skidding on pavement, just really quick as it shifts into third, every time. It's always from the same wheel. Occasionally, after driving a while, I'll notice from the same wheel, a pulsating squeak that gets higher pitched and faster as I accelerate, completely different and separate from the chirp. I can grab that wheel and wiggle it side to side very slightly. Driver's side doesn't do any of this. Am I correct in assuming that the tie rod is damaged in some way?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

may have a bearing going out, might inspect it


----------



## cj1 (Oct 21, 2014)

If hub nut under torqued could cause chirp/squeak


----------

